# Dark Belgian Candi Syrup Use



## balconybrewer (12/6/11)

just wondering how people use these 500ml bottles avalible from craftbrewer?

i.e. do you just throw the whole bottle into a dubbel or half, if half how do you store it until the next brew.

cheers


----------



## waggastew (12/6/11)

This stuff will last longer than you ever will.......maybe get your kids to serve it scones at your funeral OR brew a nice winter brew with it next year?

PS. My comment sounds kinda harsh (I actually meant it to be funny!), Belgian Candii syrup will last FOREVER


----------



## goomboogo (13/6/11)

Seeing as you mentioned a Dubbel; the last Dubbel I made used 230g in a 20 litre batch. I put the lid back on and will use the remainder in subsequent brews. I don't see any need for any special storage treatment for the syrup.


----------



## Golani51 (13/6/11)

There is a good link to making your own belgian candi and syrup. You can make a lifetime of candi for only a few dollars.

http://joshthebrewmaster.wordpress.com/201...an-candi-syrup/

http://joshthebrewmaster.wordpress.com/201...an-candi-sugar/

Really good instructions.

R


----------



## balconybrewer (13/6/11)

this guys has a basic tutorial on how to make candi sugar but not syrup.

you need to add DAP and form a chemical reaction (which name escapes me) to produce the real gear.

thanks anyways


----------



## going down a hill (13/6/11)

http://russelleverett.blogspot.com/2010/09...andi-syrup.html

I think I need to buy a infrared digital thermometer.


----------



## drtomc (13/6/11)

How much depends. If you use any of the popular brewing software, you can get an estimate of the effect that different amounts will have both on colour and alcohol. 

There are two points where it would commonly be added: at the end of the boil or midway through fermentation. Which of the two will depend on the OG of the wort and the yeast strain. If the wort has a high OG (eg > 1.060) you might get better attenuation (lower FG) by adding the sugar to the fermenter midway through fermentation. 

Cheers. 
T.


----------



## tallie (12/7/11)

This recipe turned out a great dubbel for me, and uses a whole bottle: Dubbel Up

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## warra48 (12/7/11)

I brewed a Belgian Dark Strong last December, and used 750 mil Dark Candy Syrup.
I added half to the fermenter about 4 days into fermentation, and the other half another 4 days later.
All up it was 4 weeks in primary before bottling.
It fermented out just fine with WY3787, from 1.078 to 1.010.


----------

